# Pirelli Mudwiser



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Just bought a 100% stock 07 750i and the tires are fairly worn down. I've been researching different tires and cant seem to decide which one i want to go with. The terrain I mainly ride is sand, gravel roads and some mud. Bighorns have really caught my eye but they are out of my price range. Ended up find Pirelli Mudwisers for roughly $50 each, seems to be a decent deal. Does anyone have any experience or know anything about these tires? I haven't been able to find any reviews on this tire online. One last question, I will be running my stock rims.....would a 27x12x12 be too wide for the rear wheel?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

my nephew is running those tires in a 28x12x12 on stock rims on his 08 750. they do pretty good from what i see.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> my nephew is running those tires in a 28x12x12 on stock rims on his 08 750. they do pretty good from what i see.


Thanks for the quick response. Started thinking about the size issue, would it be better to run 27x10 front and 27x12 rear or 27x10 all the way around?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

he is running 28x10x12 front and 28x12x12 rear. it has about 1.5 to 2 inches between the tire and the tank.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Would a 27x10 at all four corners be good? What are some disadvantages for having the same size on all four? I think I'm going to pass on the 12" rears bc I have a narrow stock rim and don't feel like wearing out the middle of the tire.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont see where it would be a big disadvantage having 10s all the way around.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

i had 12s in the rear and 10s on the front they do great for trail riding that tire is identical to a mud lite i never had a prob with wearing and i was running stock rims the only reason i sold them was to get outlaws hate i sold em now


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The stock rims on the back are wider then you think 8" and the aftermarkets are most likely 7" in a 12" rim unless its ordered as such.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

So the brute wheels are 12x7 and 12x8? I just ordered the 27x10 for all four corners, I doubt I'll need the 12" wide tire. Plus there is almost a 6 pound difference between the 10" and 12".


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

few people I ride with run them and they seem to do pretty good as far as wear and all the rest.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

GWNBrute said:


> few people I ride with run them and they seem to do pretty good as far as wear and all the rest.



Good to know, I'm sure I'll like them


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

The stock rim sizes for the Brute is 12x7 rear and 12x6.5 front


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Nope we are both wrong 
Front RIM,FR,12X6.0AT,F.S.B 41025-0043-397
Rear RIM,RR,12X7.5AT,F.S.B 41025-0044-397 still wider then aftermarket 12" in most cases
My reference
http://www.ronniesmailorder.com/fic...tegory=ATVs&make=KAWASAKI&year=2007&fveh=8282


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

You are correct...According to the service manual front is 12x6 and rear is 12x7.5


----------

